# Rhino Axles Shipped to Canada?



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I am in need of 2 rear axles for an 07 gade now and will be in need of two fronts for my brute soon. Going to go rhino of course but, shipping to me in Canada is $163??? The only shipping option is UPS Worldwide Expedited(SM). Im just over the border and I love my rhino axles but $163 is just to much for something that small.

Is there any way I can get a cheaper shipping price? Another retailer maybe?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Isn't RDC from up around there somewhere? Or am I thinking of somebody else?....if he is then buy them through him, I know he carries them.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I asked already and it's the same price, he would have to pay the same shipping as I would and it ends up even more because of their added share.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Gotcha, well it was a thought.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea it was I thought of it too. It would work if they didn't have to pay $163 for shipping also.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Are you ordering the 4 or just 2 now?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

for now just 2.


----------



## REDBRUTE1 (Oct 30, 2010)

just ask if they will ship it by USPS it will save you alot, or get a mailing address in Calis or Houlton "Pac Electronic" is the place I use they are in Houlton.


----------

